# Hilton Head Bi lo at Coligny



## wrkirt (Mar 29, 2006)

Will be going to HHI in early April. We used to always shop at the Bi Lo close to Coligny and i heard it is no longer there. What took its place and is it a nice supermarket??
Thanks to all who reply


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 29, 2006)

It was still there the last week of February, 2006.


----------



## JACKC (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't think we saw where there was a BiLo near Coligny, but we did notice a Piggly Wiggly in back of the Coigny shopping complex.
Jack


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Bi Lo Supermarket + Hhi*

WR,

The BI LO Supermarket at 70 Pope Ave is still there and open for business with no intention of closing any time soon.  Their phone number is (843) 842-8691.  I just spoke with the store manager who confirmed they are open for business.

Jack, the Piggly Wiggly Supermarket is on the opposite side of Pope Ave from Bi Lo in Coligny Plaza.  

You can't see either Supermarket from Pope Ave - they are set back off Pope Ave within their respective shopping Plaza's.


Richard


----------



## vkhome (Mar 30, 2006)

The Publix on Palmetto Bay Road (off Sea Pines Circle) is a much better store than Bi Lo.  It's only 5 minutes from BiLo.


----------



## Janette (Mar 30, 2006)

There is also a good Harris Teeter off of Pope nearer to 278. Kroger is on 278 before you get to the island. There is another Bi Lo and Harris Teeter on the north end of the island as well as a Sams.


----------

